# Need help deciding between PM-1440GT and PM-1340GT



## neigy (Jul 14, 2018)

It seems that the 1440GT has a slightly larger Spindle Bore, and a slightly longer spindle length, and can spin a 14" stock as opposed to 13" of stock over bed, uses D1-5 Camlock instead of D1-4 Camlock, it is a few hundred pounds heavier which can add to rigidity, but other than that I'm not seeing anything else which distinguishes the 1440GT from the 1340GT to really justify the price difference of $3,000.

Am I missing something? There has to be a reason that I'm overlooking which puts the 1440GT in a class of its own...But what?

Thoughts?


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 14, 2018)

I have a 10” Logan, a nice lathe, and volunteer at the local railroad museum, where I use a 16” Monarch.   I realize that bigger is not really better...so much harder to even move the tailstock left and right, or reaching around the four jaw chuck to use the two key technique.  And chuck changes...forget it!

We are getting a 24” LeBlond.   Wow!   But some of these rail wheels need to be trued up occasionally, so there is a reason to go bigger.

For home use, I realize that 13” to 14” is not that dramatic, but unless I had some clear need for a bigger swing, I would save the money.   Really, 10” covers 99.95% of my personal stuff.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 14, 2018)

You can check out my same question.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/1340gt-1440gt.67669/


----------



## mksj (Jul 14, 2018)

This has been previously covered in several postings. 
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/1340gt-1440gt.67669/#post-566185
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm-1340gt-vs-pm-1440gt.46442/

It is not necessarily just looking at the dimensions, but everything adds up. I have a 1340GT, and it is a very nice lathe, but at times it would be nicer to have a heavier lathe to take deeper cuts, or have a larger spindle bore, as 2" in this size machine is very uncommon. If I added a cast iron base to mine larger motor, etc. it would quickly add up to the cost of the 1440GT. If I wanted to go bigger I would get a RML-1440 at 2X the price and over 2X the weight. It all boils down to what you will be doing and the budget. A heavier machine will be much more rigid


----------



## neigy (Jul 14, 2018)

ddickey said:


> You can check out my same question.
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/1340gt-1440gt.67669/



I must have missed this one in my searches, thanks!


----------



## benmychree (Jul 14, 2018)

You can do smaller work in a larger lathe, but not vice versa; personally, I use a 19" swing lathe for most all the work that I do, but do appreciate a small lathe for small work, and also have a 9" Monarch.


----------



## Asm109 (Jul 14, 2018)

I think you will find that D1-4 spindle mounts are waaaaaay more common than D1-5.   So your used pickens will be better with the 13 inch lathe.


----------



## pacifica (Jul 14, 2018)

I had the same conflict,but went with a 1340gt, I felt price difference was substantial. 
When you add a quality collet chuck, VFD, gates belt, machined sheaves, toolholders w. inserts, well that is another $2k plus.
Neither of these lathes are super heavy duty like a clausing colchester, mori seiki but fit a price niche and can do quality ten thousands inch tolerance work,out of the box(crate)and are new with proven support.


----------



## Boxster9 (Jul 15, 2018)

First, they are both great machines for hobbyist work.  Second, what do you see as your future needs for this lathe?  Is weight, Spindle Bore, D1-5 Camlock important to you? I personally went with the 1440 GT as someone in this post said, "buy once, cry once."  I am glad I made the purchase of the larger machine with greater flexibility and expansion of my needs.  Not had much need for the larger swing (yet), but the power and stability is a joy along with the larger Spindle Bore.  Enjoy whichever machine you choose, Matt and crew at Precision Mathew are great people to deal with and help you make the right decision for you.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 15, 2018)

I've always tried to tell newbies go as big as you can afford, it saves in the end so many times there back saying my machines not big or strong or long enough. So do yourself the favor go big , get the extras in a year or so after you know the machine. Doing some work can pay the difference or buy the extras everyone has to have. I don't know how I've lived without dros but I've done tons of machining without them for forty years.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 17, 2018)

I don't think you would be disappointed with either one. 

I went with the PM-1440GT because I wanted the larger spindle bore, larger swing, D1-5 spindle nose, enclosed gearbox, foot brake, pull out chip pan and coolant system. Mine is one of the first made and at that time it was priced $1,000 less than it is now so it was a little easier to justify the cost difference.

Don't be put off by the D1-5 spindle. There are plenty of chucks to choose from that can be had with that configuration. It is a significant step up from the D1-4 which I had on my previous lathe. 

Now having used a lathe with a 2" spindle bore I would not want to go without.

The only quirk to the PM-1440GT is the spindle taper is not a standard taper. PM calls is a MT5-1/2 which isn't standard. They do provide an adapter to use a center. The only thing it really affects is if you want to get a collet closer. I believe PM has them or you can have one made to order from JFK Precision.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2018)

I just saw this post, Mr. Winegrower’s Monarch lathe in the Nevada City Museum is a great Machine. I recently toured the museum. The guys back in the shop were gracious enough to show me around. The Bridgeport is an old friend.
I asked, “when I retire, how do I volunteer here?”. I was told to, just come around, we will put you to work.
Their shop made forge is on my to do list.


----------



## petertha (Oct 14, 2018)

jbolt said:


> The only quirk to the PM-1440GT is the spindle taper is not a standard taper. PM calls is a MT5-1/2 which isn't standard. They do provide an adapter to use a center. The only thing it really affects is if you want to get a collet closer.



I don't quite get what you mean. Doesn't a particular camlock designation like D1-4 or D1-5 define the spindle nose taper dimensions on that basis alone?
http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/Lathe_Spindle_Mount.html


----------



## ddickey (Oct 14, 2018)

He's talking about the taper not the mounting system.


----------



## petertha (Oct 14, 2018)

The spindle nose taper is an integral part of the mounting system. They go hand in hand don't they?


----------



## mksj (Oct 14, 2018)

There is the nose taper which is specific to the mounting system, but that protrudes out. There is also an internal spindle taper for mounting collet systems, mounting test bars, dead centers, etc. Typically on this size machine it is a MT5, but this is usually with a 1 5/8" bore, I assume the large MT 5 1/2 is to accommodate the large spindle bore.


----------



## petertha (Oct 14, 2018)

Ah - by 'the taper' we are taking the INTERNAL spindle taper. Gotcha.


----------



## jbolt (Oct 15, 2018)

If you look at the specs for a D1-5 nose and a MT6 taper the spindle nose boss would get a bit thin. It's interesting that PM's Chinese 1440 lathes with 2" spindle bore and D1-5 nose have MT6 spindle tapers. Could be that the Taiwan manufacturers spindle cam lock system wouldn't work with a larger MT6 taper or they felt is sacrificed too much rigidity in the spindle?


----------



## zjtr10 (Oct 15, 2018)

Okay, thanks to you folks encouragement I'll go with the 1440GT. 

Does PM ever have Columbus Day sales, Black Friday sales or something similar? Or is the list price what I'll have to pay?


----------



## jbolt (Oct 16, 2018)

zjtr10 said:


> Okay, thanks to you folks encouragement I'll go with the 1440GT.
> 
> Does PM ever have Columbus Day sales, Black Friday sales or something similar? Or is the list price what I'll have to pay?



I believe on the premium machines he keeps the cost as low as he can. Sometimes he "may" offer a discount on accessories at the time of sale. Never hurts to ask but I'm guessing the current tariffs are not helping.


----------



## bill70j (Oct 16, 2018)

zjtr10 said:


> Does PM ever have Columbus Day sales, Black Friday sales or something similar? Or is the list price what I'll have to pay?



zjtr10:

As Jay says, it never hurts to ask. 

But what I do know is that Matt gave me a discount for paying cash for my 1440GT (wire transfer of funds) rather than using a credit card, for which he is charged a fee.

Bill


----------



## ddickey (Oct 16, 2018)

jbolt said:


> I believe on the premium machines he keeps the cost as low as he can. Sometimes he "may" offer a discount on accessories at the time of sale. Never hurts to ask but I'm guessing the current tariffs are not helping.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe there are no tariffs on Taiwan made machines.


----------



## mksj (Oct 16, 2018)

Currently no tariffs on Taiwanese machines, which makes them closer in price to the some of the Chinese offerings in the same class. Matt/QMT offers a lot of products (like Bison/TMX, Aloris, Vertex, Align power feeds, etc.) not listed on their website so it pays to ask. You also save on shipping if items are shipped with the machine.

Nice choice on the 1440GT.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 16, 2018)

Also the sweet lathes made by Sun Master.


----------



## jbolt (Oct 17, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe there are no tariffs on Taiwan made machines.



I meant in a general sense since he does sell a lot of Chinese made machines, the tariffs would have an overall affect on the businesses bottom line which would make it tougher to offer discounts.


----------



## mksj (Oct 17, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Also the sweet lathes made by Sun Master.


I have one on order through QMT (Matt), SunMaster takes lathes to a whole new level. My friend has the SunMaster RML-1640, and it is a a beast. Had an opportunity to sell my 1340GT, so I have the ERL-1340 on order. Should be very rigid, the RML series is even more stout. I was looking for a bit more rigidity coming from the 1340GT, but it was a great lathe at the price point. If you can afford to go bigger and/or heavier, worth the additional expense.

Working out the control/VFD system, I recently picked up a 3Hp Vector motor to replace the stock one. I typically reduce the pulley size and run the motors to 120Hz, which improves the motor performance dynamics. This also applies to the 1340/1440GT machines, although the stock 3 phase motor are quite good. Also, one is very limited motor size wise that will fit  if you choose to upgrade.  I typically use the Hitachi WJ200 VFDs on 1340/1440GT's, but I may end up using a Yaskawa VFD because it is not as deep and should fit in the stock ERL lathe cabinet.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 18, 2018)

Where/How do you look at/order a Sun Master?
Matt is a distributor?


----------



## ddickey (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes. You'd have to call him.
http://www.sunmaster-cnc.com/lathe_erl.htm


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 18, 2018)

Hmmm... RML 1440V. I don't need that much lathe, but I wouldn't kick it out of the shop because of that.


----------

